# Castle Stuart confirms



## vig (Sep 29, 2009)

To keep the other thread "clean" can you post on here when confirmed and what plans you have?

Vig. confirmed. Going Thurs - Mon.  Location Yorks


----------



## Dodger (Sep 29, 2009)

Dodger,IMO2,Dano & Screwback confirmed going Friday playing Crieff on way up,Castle Stuart Saturday,Nairn Sunday morning then drive home Sunday tea time.

Accommodation wise unsure but possibly Inverness Friday and Nairn Saturday night.


----------



## colint (Sep 29, 2009)

Confirmed. Flying to Inverness Saturday, hiring a car at airport. Playing Castle Stuart Saturday and Nairn Sunday.


----------



## Iaing (Sep 29, 2009)

Confirmed also. Playing Spey Valley Friday, Castle Stewart Saturday and Nairn Sunday.
B&B booked in Nairn for Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## DelB (Sep 29, 2009)

Confirmed.

Driving up from Edinburgh early doors on Saturday morning. Playing Castle Stuart on saturday, B&B on saturday night in Nairn and then playing Nairn on Sunday before driving home late afternoon/tea time.


----------



## DCB (Sep 29, 2009)

Confirmed 

DCB & KHW driving up early Saturday, Playing Castle Stuart and then staying over to play Nairn on the Sunday before travelling back down Sunday late afternoon/evening.

Sttill to work out accommodation.


----------



## DelB (Sep 29, 2009)

I can feel a convoy coming on, DCB!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2009)

Confirmed.
Flying up on Thursday to Inverness (from Gatwick).
Playing...
Friday: Spey Valley
Saturday: Castle Stuart
Sunday: Nairn
Monday: Nairn Dunbar (hopefully) 
Fly home Tuesday

B&B Inverness Thursday night
Caravans Nairn Fri-Mon


----------



## Twire (Sep 30, 2009)

Nearly confirmed (cheque in post last Monday)
Flying to Inverness Friday afternoon.
Castle Stuart Sat
Nairn Sun
Fly home Sunday afternoon.
No accomodation booked yet.


----------



## brendy (Sep 30, 2009)

Cheque is away
Fly into Inverness on Friday (still not sure what time, there are several from Belfast City)
might have a drink or two
Castle Stuart on Saturday (another drink or two)
Nairn on Sunday hopefully and flight home afterwards.
No accomodation sorted yet either.

I can see this weekend turning into an expensive one


----------



## HTL (Sep 30, 2009)

Confirmed.
Flying up on Thursday to Inverness (from Gatwick).
Playing...
Friday: Spey Valley
Saturday: Castle Stuart
Sunday: Nairn
Monday: Nairn Dunbar (hopefully) 
Fly home Tuesday

B&B Inverness Thursday night
Caravans Nairn Fri-Mon
		
Click to expand...

Due to his age Smiffy has to travel with another person so I have volunteered to accompany him on this odyssey.   

Cant wait lads!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2009)

Due to his age Smiffy has to travel with another person so I have volunteered to accompany him on this odyssey.   Cant wait lads!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh! Don't let Homer know we are sharing a bedroom....


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 30, 2009)

Confirmed.
Flying up on Thursday to Inverness (from Gatwick).
Playing...
Friday: Spey Valley
Saturday: Castle Stuart
Sunday: Nairn
Monday: Nairn Dunbar (hopefully) 
Fly home Tuesday

B&B Inverness Thursday night
Caravans Nairn Fri-Mon
		
Click to expand...

Due to his age Smiffy has to travel with another person so I have volunteered to accompany him on this odyssey.   

Cant wait lads!!!!
		
Click to expand...

joining up with smiffy and htl at Inverness airport (flying from Luton).


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2009)

Confirmed.
Flying up on Thursday to Inverness (from Gatwick).
Playing...
Friday: Spey Valley
Saturday: Castle Stuart
Sunday: Nairn
Monday: Nairn Dunbar (hopefully) 
Fly home Tuesday

B&B Inverness Thursday night
Caravans Nairn Fri-Mon
		
Click to expand...

Due to his age Smiffy has to travel with another person so I have volunteered to accompany him on this odyssey.   

Cant wait lads!!!!
		
Click to expand...

joining up with smiffy and htl at Inverness airport (flying from Luton).
		
Click to expand...

The three mouseketeers


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2009)

Confirmed - but no idea on for how long or how I'm going to get there yet, not had time to sort it really, works is too manic! God I need a holiday!  

ah well! playing Forest Pines in the morning so that will have to do for now lol


----------



## DMC (Sep 30, 2009)

Confirmed for Castl Stuart (cheque in post) need to see how work pans out for other dates.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 1, 2009)

I have posted my chq, but until Mike or someone confirms I'm in then I will just wait and see.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 1, 2009)

I,m in confirmation from Mike Weston today, i'm only playing Castle Stuart as as working that weekend according to my rota and its my wedding anniversary that day as well,she'll understand


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheque posted same time as steveK. No confirmation yet. worried.


----------



## DCB (Oct 2, 2009)

Got an email from Mike Weston last night. 

So DCB & KHW are both in.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 2, 2009)

got my confirmation today. i have a house in Inverness and will be playing Spey Valley Friday and Tain Sunday and can get Guests on for Â£8 if anyone is interested.

Inverness has a great nightlife lots of bars and good Restaurants.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheque posted same time as steveK. No confirmation yet. worried.
		
Click to expand...

Getting worried as well. Posted mine within hours of MikeH saying that the booking was open and still not heard a thing.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry!!
You'll get in.
Always space for scratch golfers


----------



## StuartD (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheque posted same time as steveK. No confirmation yet. worried.
		
Click to expand...

Getting worried as well. Posted mine within hours of MikeH saying that the booking was open and still not heard a thing.


----------



## DMC (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheque posted same time as steveK. No confirmation yet. worried.
		
Click to expand...

Getting worried as well. Posted mine within hours of MikeH saying that the booking was open and still not heard a thing.
		
Click to expand...

My cheque was posted on Wednesday,still plenty of time,just running out of finger nails.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it squeaky bum time guys   . Its strange because Atticus sent mine and his at the same time mines is there and his isn't , must be a postal strike?, but plenty of time


----------



## brendy (Oct 3, 2009)

Have no fear boys, there are still a few folks waiting for Mie W to contact them, all of the 60 places have not been filled as of this afternoon so don't worry. Id say it will be tight this time next week for those thinking about it though.


----------



## vig (Oct 4, 2009)

Just out of interest MikeH

Would more spaces be available if the numbers grew?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2009)

Other thing.
Will we be off the whites at 6500 yards or the greens at 6150?
I'm trying to work out my strategy


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 5, 2009)

Other thing.
Will we be off the whites at 6500 yards or the greens at 6150?
I'm trying to work out my strategy
  

Click to expand...

wot, after Thursday (evening) in Inverness, Friday (evening) in Nairn, your strategy is gonna be more than "I see ye ya wee ba' hoo d'ja get way doon there?"


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2009)

Other thing.
Will we be off the whites at 6500 yards or the greens at 6150?
I'm trying to work out my strategy
  

Click to expand...

wot, after Thursday (evening) in Inverness, Friday (evening) in Nairn, your strategy is gonna be more than "I see ye ya wee ba' hoo d'ja get way doon there?" 

Click to expand...

I will not be drinking


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 5, 2009)

Just got my confirmation this morning. I understand from Mike that we are up around the 45 mark now although I'm sure a few cheques are still held up in the postal system.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 5, 2009)

Just out of interest MikeH

Would more spaces be available if the numbers grew?
		
Click to expand...

afraid not we agreed 60 tops with Castle Stuart


----------



## StuartD (Oct 5, 2009)

Just out of interest MikeH

Would more spaces be available if the numbers grew?
		
Click to expand...

afraid not we agreed 60 tops with Castle Stuart
		
Click to expand...

Just as well I got my confirmation today too


----------



## forefortheday (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in no idea what days exactly yet but probably Friday to Sunday.

Anybody up for sharing a Hire Car in Inverness give us a shout!

I plan to stay in the Caddyshack


----------



## vig (Oct 5, 2009)

Anthony, PM me about car.
Planning on staying in a caravan with a few of the boys (more beer money)


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 5, 2009)

Think that the car share is a great idea, not sure how long I will be going up for yet but thinking probably of travelling up Thursday and back on Monday.


----------



## vig (Oct 6, 2009)

If there are a few from middle England, maybe a minibus hire would be the way to go


----------



## brendy (Oct 9, 2009)

Cheque confirmed midweek.
Arriving in inverness airport at 11.00 ish, playing Spey valley at lunchtime. My brother Simon, Twire and myself are sharing a three bedroom caravan in Nairn, heading to inverness that night for a drink and a laugh.
Saturday, obviously hearty wake up breakfast then onto Castle Stuart, I think most are hanging about Nairn on saturday night. Sunday morning is Nairn itself then back to the airport for 16.30 just in time for the flight home.
Anyone else up for a trip into Inverness on the Friday night?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 9, 2009)

Brendy I am 99% certain that the Goswick 4 are staying in Inverschnecky on Friday night then Nairn Saturday so would love to meet up for an ale or 3.


----------



## brendy (Oct 9, 2009)

That sounds like a plan matey. The guinness better be good!


----------



## cbetofop (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes Count me in if places still available


----------



## cbetofop (Oct 16, 2009)

Name on spreadsheet.....I'm a bit behind the curve on this one folks......where do I send deposit etc to, and how is confirmation made?

cheers


----------



## colint (Oct 16, 2009)

Send a cheque for Â£50 with your name,username, address, email, phone number and handicap to:

Michael Weston
Golf Monthly
IPC Media
Blue Fin Building
110 Southwark Street
SE1 0SU

You should get an email confirming receipt etc


----------

